# 30.06 areas - anybody carry anyway - anybody been checked?



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

"I have a friend" who thinks the likely hood of there being an issue in need of a carry weapon is much greater than the likely hood of getting checked when concealed is concealed. Ever been checked or asked to leave?

"My friend" agrees that we should just not spend money in places that post 30.06 but for discussion purposes what is yalls take?

Dont care about 30.07 as I (and my friend lol) are unaffected by open carry.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I think I would rather be asked to leave than leave a legal firearm in a vehicle to have it stolen.Seems like a gun thief can scenes a firearm left in a vehicle as soo many are stolen.
Yes I would boycott a 30.06 establishment.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

At most is a class c misdemeanor with up to $200 fine. No matter how many times your friend were to get caught.

Unless it is posted at Hospitals, Nursing Homes, Amusement Parks, Churches or Other Established Places of Religious Worship, Meetings of a Governmental Entity then it gets quite a bit steeper.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Funny you should ask. 

My friend has never been checked. He used to carry at his local community college before the law was passed making it ok. 

If someone is carry concealed, others should be oblivious. 

I have found even when people open carry others are so focused on what they are doing the do not notice. 3x I have pointed out people open carrying to people I was with and they had not even noticed a gun hanging off the guys hip.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Regular business places, my friend carries past the signs. Post office, schools (except higher ed), sporting events, courthouse and other named in the law no go places are a stop sign for him. Take it off or donâ€™t go. 

Boycott the places that display 30-06.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I have a friend that carries at 30.06 places except the ones where it would be serious trouble to be caught doing so...as mentioned above.

My friend never open carries so the 30.07 rule doesn't matter to him.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm the same, I carry in places that post the sign but wont in places that are the higher up "no no" list. 

I carry to work(on a military post) and 95% of all other areas I frequent. Would rather deal with the very very small chance that someone will notice it, than need it and be without.


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

My "friend" usually carries past the signs as well. I have never been checked, but I have had a LEO spot my CCW in a loose fitting camo button up. I was in the auto parts house and he mentioned it to the store manager. Next thing i know there's half a dozen pistols laying on the counter as we all shot the bull over guns. The Officer didn't ask anyone about a CHL (LTC now i guess).


----------



## Diapez (Jun 25, 2014)

My "friend" has never been checked. If somehow, someone ever did notice and ask my "friend" to leave, no big deal.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

My "friend" agree's with the above posts.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

My "friend" says it's better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Most, if not all Asian shops have both 30.06 and .07 signs on their doors. I asked some of those shops if they even knew what they were for and most have no clue. Mostly by word of mouth from other shop owners that if you put this sign up, you'll be safe from criminals. Sorry, but I don't believe a "sign" will keep my family and I safe while shopping for groceries. Needless to say, purse snatching and other crimes have gone up in Asian market parking lots.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes, boycott them. I have had mixed feelings on it simply because of my professional license...so glad to see this thread. I hunt with a retired guy that carries everywhere.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

My friends friend 2nd cousin twice removed carried into the house of blues when it was a 51% sign. "They" ( contracted security) even scanned 'him' with garret hand wand and he still went in undetected. =]


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

hurricane matt said:


> My friends friend 2nd cousin twice removed carried into the house of blues when it was a 51% sign. "They" ( contracted security) even scanned 'him' with garret hand wand and he still went in undetected. =]


http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2017/07/24/jamey-johnson-concert-refused-disarm/

Jamie Johnson had that problem


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Toys R US used to be a 30.06. Look what happened to them. I would like to see every private US company that does not support the constitution go bankrupt.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

RB II said:


> Regular business places, my friend carries past the signs. Post office, schools (except higher ed), sporting events, courthouse and other named in the law no go places are a stop sign for him. Take it off or donâ€™t go.
> 
> Boycott the places that display 30-06.


And 30:07. They go hand in hand gents. Whether you OC or not, its a restriction on all our rights.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Naw....i dont have any issue with 30.07....i thought OC was unsmart to begin with and the OC flag wavers opened the pandoras box.

Then an establishment doesnt want OC in their place. So they tell the manager who tells the front desk girl to buy the signs. She orders the signs as a set and puts up both 30.06 and 30.07 cuz none of them know any better. And now impossible to educate them....

I dont have any issue with 30.07.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I just ainâ€™t buying that you bunch actually have that many friends..


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> I just ainâ€™t buying that you bunch actually have that many friends..


I really don't, but I know a guy who does. And he carries where he wants!!!!


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

I think we may be talking about the same freind here...
My "friend" has never been checked. If somehow, someone ever did notice and ask my "friend" to leave, no big deal. Goberment and feberal institutions excluded.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I really don't, but I know a guy who does. And he carries where he wants!!!!


I know that same guy.

TH


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

bayourat said:


> My "friend" says it's better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.


my "friend" said this also


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

By definition, if you are carrying concealed, nobody should know you are carrying therefore nobody should be able to tell that you are carrying therefore you are fine and should have no reason to be checked. This is what my friend says.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Sounds like we all come from the same circle of "friends".


----------



## skinnymeII (Jun 19, 2012)

I know a guy that only takes his gun off to make love to his old lady. And even then it's iffy.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

stammster said:


> Toys R US used to be a 30.06. Look what happened to them. I would like to see every private US company that does not support the constitution go bankrupt.


I think Amazon and Wal Mart happened to Toys R Us.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I walked into the Goodman/Amana parts store on Langfield this afternoon for a circuit board for a buddies AC unit and big as Dallas they have both 30.06 and 30.07 signs on the front door. Guess when they built that facility in Waller they must have forgot this is TEXAS!!


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

In a renewal class several years ago the instructor said " A fish won't get caught if it keeps its mouth closed. "

has been working for me


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Tarr Balls said:


> In a renewal class several years ago the instructor said " A fish won't get caught if it keeps its mouth closed. "
> 
> has been working for* me*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just to be clear,* You*, or your "friend"?


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

bubbas kenner said:


> I think I would rather be asked to leave than leave a legal firearm in a vehicle to have it stolen.


This is how I lost a really nice 1911 when my truck was stolen!

You guys have a lot of "friends"...lol

I have a "friend" who was checked one time, but were only ask if they had a permit to care, of course my "friend" did...my "friend" continued shopping without further incident.


----------



## ockhamsrazor (Feb 8, 2010)

30.06 signs are like speed limit signs, sometime my friend speeds and sometime he doesn't. It's called being aware of your surroundings and making a intelligent decision to protect yourself an your loved ones.

I was check once going into the High Caliber gun show in Pasadena. The officer asked if I had a firearm and I said yes that I had a LTC. He then asked to see my permit, I asked why there weren't any 30.06 signs and I was not breaking any laws. He said he needed to make sure I was permitted and that he was checking everyoneâ€™s permit. I asked him what about the people he had not asked if they had a firearm and were carrying, he had not checked their permits. He never answered my question.


----------

